# Question on transducer



## skellz (Oct 18, 2011)

I recently bought a new fish finder and taking my old finder and setting it up for an ice fish finder. My question is should the transducer once in the hole/water be pointing straight down or at an angle like it was mounted on the boat? Thanks in advance.


----------



## erie mako (Jan 22, 2013)

Straight down is how I set mine, works perfect.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

yep the reason for the angle is when running it keeps better contact with the water plus the bow of the boat is usually lifted making the transducer level. so you want it pointed straight down for ice fishing.
sherman


----------



## skellz (Oct 18, 2011)

I tried that, that’s why I’m asking. But it’s giving me a weird depth of 23foot when I know I’m only in 7-9 foot. I messed with the setting but could not figure it out. Thanks


----------



## backfar (Sep 24, 2014)

Make sure its under the ice.


----------



## erie mako (Jan 22, 2013)

Yes, under the ice...and check your "sensitivity" settings and "ping speed"...you may be set too high and your are getting multiple echoes with the signal bouncing up and down between the lake floor and the ice cover.
7 to 9 feet deep shouldn't need much signal to reach down.


----------

